# Lightroom encountered user permission issues?



## Tom75 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi All,

have any of you also got this window popping up after the update?




What is the reason for this happening.  I hope I will be able to change the permissions on my mac that this is solved.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 1, 2021)

Did you click the link in the dialog? Where does that bring you?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 1, 2021)

What did you upgrade from? Most people set the right permissions around Catalina time.


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi,

the link leads to this 
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-c...ssues.html#Troubleshootuseraccountpermissions
I upgraded from Big Sur and have never seen this before


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 1, 2021)

You should just be able to follow the instructions in that post to fix it, but shout if you run into trouble.


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 1, 2021)

thanks for your help with this, I have now checked all the folders mentioned in the link and I have already read & write access to all of them 

when I continue and open LR I cant see any problem


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 1, 2021)

A long shot, but it could be one of the subfolders that doesn't have the right permissions. When you do Get Info, the ... menu button at the bottom has an Apply to Enclosed Items option which could be worth a try.


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 1, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> A long shot, but it could be one of the subfolders that doesn't have the right permissions. When you do Get Info, the ... menu button at the bottom has an Apply to Enclosed Items option which could be worth a try.


Thanks a lot Victoria, I went to theses folders one more time now and applied read & write and use apply to enclosed and the message was gone .

Would be interesting to know how this happened, I have use mac systems and LR for many years and never had such a problem before


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2021)

I've seen it before with an installer for some presets or profiles or third-party plug-ins, I suspect that was probably it.


----------

